

Amazon: 762 Billion Objects Stored on S3 Cloud - gatsby
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2012/01/31/amazon-762-billion-objects-stored-on-s3-cloud/

======
tysont
If you're like me and you haven't played with S3 and are wondering what an
object is, here's a relevant excerpt from the Wikipedia entry on S3 to add
some context:

"S3 stores arbitrary objects (computer files) up to 5 terabytes in size, each
accompanied by up to 2 kilobytes of metadata. Objects are organized into
buckets (each owned by an Amazon Web Services or AWS account), and identified
within each bucket by a unique, user-assigned key. Amazon Machine Images
(AMIs) which are modified in the Elastic Compute Cloud (EC2) can be exported
to S3 as bundles."

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_S3>

